# Hydraulic steering for bass boat



## sogafishin (May 16, 2010)

Time to replace the stiff cables on my bass boat again.
I have been thinking about replacing the steering system with a Sea Star Pro hydraulic and not worry about cables again.Anyone install one of these systems on there boat?Wheres the cheapest place to purchase?


----------



## Davec9 (May 16, 2010)

First off, if your boat currently has mechanical steering you don't need hydraulic.  Try going to a standard Uflex type rotary steering system, it will save you about 700 bucks and a lot of work, I have it and it works far better than the standartd Teleflex product you have now.  Check it out at Ellett Bros or go online to their website? www.uflexusa.com... The design makes it easier to steer without much feedback at the wheel. DC


----------



## sogafishin (May 16, 2010)

I have a no feedback dual cable steering system on the boat now.Just the cables are going to cost me close to $400.So far I have found a Sea Star Pro for under $1K shipped.If I put new cables on the engine has to come off.Not so with the hydraulic.


----------



## Davec9 (May 16, 2010)

Wow... That setup is unusual...  With a 115 try a Teleflex Baystar for cost savings rather than the Sea Star Pro, that is overkill. A Uflex Hyco will give you more value for the dollar but may be slightly more than a Baystar setup.  The advantage with the Hyco is the simplicicty of the install and better overall components and design features.  Good luck with your install!  DC


----------



## sogafishin (May 16, 2010)

Well I was looking at the Sea Star Pro because it was recommended for 60mph +.The boat will do 65 gps with 2 anglers loaded but I do not go that fast often.Just wanted the safest steering set up.Thanks for the replies.


----------



## Davec9 (May 16, 2010)

What is the boat?  HP?  The Pro stuff is designed for high horsepower applications more than just speed, it's a tough area to describe. What surpises me is that the mfg put a dual cable NFB setup on the boat the to begin with.  Witrh the that setup the aluminum and brass components in the cables really create a lot of the issues you are having.  And the helm design isn't great that is why you have to "bump" the steering when turning. DC


----------



## sogafishin (May 16, 2010)

Thanks for the help DC   Its a Nitro 884 Savage 150 Merc EFI with a few mods and prop work done.I had the cables replaced about 5 years ago .Since wife and I have had a lil boy and havent used the boat as much and the cables have gotten stiff from sittingover the winter.I do use it but it can be a chore to turn it sometimes.


----------



## Davec9 (May 16, 2010)

Nice boat, congrats on your boy!  The HP rating for the Bay Star or Hyco is right at 150 HP, trya going to a standard hydaulic setup, the Uflex Protech setup is really beefy.  Equal to the Teleflex "pro" product, but far less costly.  I keep discussing the Uflex products for a reason, I am in the marine biz and see both of these competing products and with out any hesitation the product components are far better than what T-flex proposes.  Kind of like Kleenex vs. Tissue Paper... Same stuff but people know the brand not the material basics, sometimes it's not the brand that is the best choice.  Let me know how it goes, fix up the boat and get ready to take your boy fishing! DC


----------



## sogafishin (May 16, 2010)

Thanks DC  I will surely check into the Uflex


----------



## lake hartwell (May 17, 2010)

Not the answer you were looking for but  I have disconnected the two steering cables from engine and tied to a ceiling rafter. Every day I put a few drops of thin weight machine oil in cables and let gravity flow down into cables for about a week. It has made a lot of older stiff cables re-new life and drive like new for about $5 and an hour of work. But Hyd is good too.


----------



## Hunter450 (May 18, 2010)

*Hydraulic steering*

I replaced my dual cables with a Sea Star hydraulic system. Best money I ever spent. Did all the work myself. I bought a kit (helm, cylinder, oil) then bought the optional Kevlar high pressure hoses separate. I actually have an extra set of 14 foot Kevlar Sea Star hoses new in box if your interested. Probably the toughest part was getting the old steering wheel off the tapered shaft (big hammer). I will be glad to give you some pointers. Don't pay a shop to install. directions are easy to follow.

Good luck
Hunter450


----------

